
Putin Signs “Digital Iron Curtain” into Law - howard941
https://safehaven.com/tech/internet/Putin-Signs-Digital-Iron-Curtain-Into-Law.html
======
g-erson
When a state enforces a law like this, forcing all traffic through routers
they control, presumably it makes it easier to detect traffic using VPNs/Tor?
I'm guessing this would have to be done through some kind of heuristics based
mechanism?

~~~
ajvs
Where was anything about forcing traffic? They just made fake news and
criticising the state fineable offences.

~~~
howard941
> The package of harsh restrictions is called the “digital sovereignty bill”,
> which requires all Russian telecoms companies to reroute internet traffic
> through the state telecom regulator, Roskomnadzor.

